# Religion with a Thursday Sabbath?



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

There is a girl on my daughter's softball team whose family keeps Sabbath on Thursday and Saturday. She is not allowed to go anywhere on those days, including ballgames. But, if she spends the night somewhere Friday night, and doesn't come back until Sunday morning, then it's o.k. for her to play...as long as her mom "doesn't know". I'm sure her mom knows exactly what is going on, that's just how they get around the Sabbath thing.

I asked her what religion she was and she said "It's easiest for me to just say we're Jewish...but we're not Jewish. We're Christian, but that's just easier." :shrug: 

Anyone else keep two Sabbaths? This is the first I've ever heard of that kind of practice.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

In the autumn, many folks in Oklahoma worship in church on Sunday and in the college football stadium on Saturday.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like a variety of Messianic Judaism to me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Around the catholic community that I know and many serious Baptist communities, Wednesday evenings are pretty much sacrosanct.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh Oggie. We have that in Ohio too. Go Bucks.

Alice, I am Catholic. We don't go to church on Wednesday. We can go to Mass everyday if we want, but only Sundays and Holy Days are required. Most of the protestant denominations around here do have services on Wednesday, but they are not this strict about it. This is like serious sabbath-keeping. No leaving the house, no cooking, t.v., nothing but reading scriptures.

The Mom said they are Christian, not Jewish. But they must keep the Old Testament laws...or at least more of them than most other Christians. 

:shrug:


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My neighbor is Seventh-Day Adventist and her Sabbath Day is on Saturday.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I know of several people who keep Sabbath on Saturday, but I've never heard of anyone keeping Sabbath on Thursday, and certainly not Thursday AND Saturday.


----------



## tnokie (Jan 30, 2007)

Oggie there is Hell and Brimefire spoken at both of the too!lol


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

maybe they are preparing for the friday evening start of sabbath on thursday night and then the close of sabbath would be on saturday night.....seventh dayers I think do the jewish sabbath, which goes from friday at sundown to saturday when the first 3 stars in the sky are seen.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

Almost bet they're BahÃ¡'Ã­


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Know a guy takes Sat. for the Sabbath then Sun too but says he don't do much on Mon. either in case he is wrong about the first two days :teehee:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Suzyq2u said:


> Almost bet they're BahÃ¡'Ã­


What is this?


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Suzyq2u said:


> Almost bet they're BahÃ¡'Ã­


Not according to Wikipedia:



> The BahÃ¡'Ã­ week starts on Saturday, and ends on Friday. Like Judaism and Islam, days begin at sunset on the previous solar day and end at sunset of the present solar day. Like Islam, Friday is also the day of rest in the BahÃ¡'Ã­ Faith


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Worldwide Church of God??


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting. I tend to agree it may be a variation or personal idiom based on Messianic Judaism.

The Thursday Sabbath is something I had only heard traces of.

http://mb-soft.com/public/crucif.html

http://ad2004.com/prophecytruths/Articles/Prophecy/3days3nights.html

What I find funny is that in a mixed family, you could have no work getting done Thursday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday. Now THAT would be a religion for couch potatoes.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> What is this?


http://www.bahai.org/

I worked for a member of bahai for 12 years. Had he not insisted we place their "bible" (the writings of their prophet) in all of our hotel rooms along side the KJV, you never would have known it.


----------



## GSSinor (Jan 3, 2022)

I have kept Sabbath on Thursday for a year now. I see the evidence for it in Genesis 1 and 2:1-3. I was raised with Sunday and switched to Saturday in 2011 then left in 2016 realizing I could not prove either Sunday or Saturday by scripture. I kept Wednesday about a year and a half then realized we have time backwards so switched to Thursday. This is the day the heavenly signs have shown and a red heifer with a number 7 on her head was born on Thursday Sept 25, 2014. Jupiter is associated with Thursday also. There was a sign with Jupiter being born out of Virgo on Saturday Sept 23, 2017. Psalm 91 says the heavens reveal his glory! Saturn was not part of the celestial sign 4 planets were. Jupiter was the child with Mars Mercury and Venus above Virgos head adding 3 stars to the 9 in Regulus. The moon was under Virgos feet and the sun was shining on her. It took me awhile to see what this sign was showing us. But I based my change on scripture.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There you go, we have a winner....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The resurrection took place Sunday night around ten pm central time. At least for this ten year old thread!


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Clem said:


> There you go, we have a winner....


That's a winner all right. I'm afraid to ask what the prize is for this...


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I hate to tell this true story, but for the first time ever, everything says "Tell it"

When there was a strong Amish communty here, because of my work I was going to Lowes every couple days. So, I'd go by, get a couple of guys, and take them to town. A little over 30 miles round trip. Trust me, a ride to town and back is a big deal to the Amish, and going out of your way to offer help is a sure way to make good friends.

Anyway, there was always a traveler here and there, going around to different communities, stay a week or 2, and move on.

Thus I met the guy known as "Sunday Thursday" Apparently, he had counted the days back to creation, and based on his numbers, Thursday should be the Sabbath. So, based on his own science and arithmetic, he did his Sunday stuff on Thursday, and didn't give a flying flip what anybody thought about it, either.

Other than that, he was perfectly normal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That will be my motto for today.

Other than THAT, I'm perfectly normal.


----------



## marsofold (12 mo ago)

I once had a coworker from India named Mukesh. I used to tease him in front of others by telling them that Muslims didn't work on Fridays, Jews didn't work on Saturdays, and Christians don't work on Sundays. Then I said that Mukesh was very religious beacuae he never worked!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Could be Seventh Day Adventists that have church on Saturday and regular youth and/or other meetings on Thursdays, much like other protestants that have Sunday Sabbath and mid-week meetings on Wednesdays. I know of some myself that consider Wednesdays off limits to activities outside of church.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

marsofold said:


> I once had a coworker from India named Mukesh. I used to tease him in front of others by telling them that Muslims didn't work on Fridays, Jews didn't work on Saturdays, and Christians don't work on Sundays. Then I said that Mukesh was very religious beacuae he never worked!


Did you enjoy creating a hostile work environment?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If he didn’t mind, and if he saw the humor, it’s not our problem.


----------



## marsofold (12 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Did you enjoy creating a hostile work environment?


That was 20 years ago, and we still keep in touch by phone even after he moved to Texas. That's how much that he was offended!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know people who have been given written warnings for such things in recent years. People were less sensitive 20 years ago. It's good to know he understood you were joking and you are still friends.

I appologize for my misunderstanding.


----------



## Berwick (11 mo ago)

Sabbath on a Saturday I have heard before.
But Sabbath on a Thursday is completely new to me.
So their God has rested for two days when he created heaven and earth?
So he had introduced a week with only five working days.
Probably a socialist-minded Godhead.
But there is room for improvement.
What about a week with THREE Sabbathes?
The sky is the limit!


----------

